

Data Driven Awesomeness - andresirgado
https://blog.onliquid.com/data-driven-awesomeness

======
andresirgado
Let me know what you think! Feedback is always welcome, thanks!

~~~
jobvandervoort
I like the excitement of the article, but I miss the point.

What am I supposed to learn from this? I didn't really learn anything, besides
that you're selling a product.

It'd be great to hear _how_ you make data into awesomeness.

~~~
andresirgado
Hi jobvandervoort,

I understand what you mean. The idea with the series is that we'll pick
reviews from the App Store, understand user needs, discuss possible solutions
and how one could iterate on those with our platform. Hopefully, the series
will show _how_ you make data into awesomeness by example.

I'll let you know when the second post comes out, thanks for your feedback!

